# Menu button banding



## gambit07 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone knows why the nexus 7 menu buttons look so bad when pressed? The gray color has tons of banding in it.. I've tried a couple different roms and it seems to be the same in all, anyone know if that will be fixed at some point?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its more or less the image Google used cause on CM10 with a theme I see no banding

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

